# Help, I've lost my mojo!



## DigglerDawg (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi all. I'm ashamed to be mentioning this but I really need some helpful advice please...

I've considered myself a decent landscape photographer for many years, the subject has always excited me and I've always been able to pull a good shot out of the bag even when scenery and conditions don't play- ball.

For a year or so now I've found myself photographing less and less. I think the passion's still in there but I tend to be at home kicking myself when a cracking sunset develops, rather than be out in it with the camera. Recently I have managed to get out but found myself wandering about unable to find inspiration and going home later without taking a single shot. I feel like I've lost my inspiration, lost my ability to see and imagine. I do live on a small island so photography can become repetitive, but it never stopped me before.

I wondered if anyone here had been through this before? A total lack of inspiration and if so, how you managed to get through it? I can't believe being such an experienced photographer I'm asking this but it does concern me and any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 8, 2014)

.
Human nature. Variety is the spice of life and all that jazz.

Do something different for a while.

One thing I do is go back and look at pictures I've taken. What I see are all the things I did wrong and all the things I would do right if I were to do a similar shot again. It makes me want to go out and do the whole thing better.

Some folks look at other photographers' work -- provide inspiration and something to shoot for.

Or you could just sell all your photo equipment and buy woodworking tools!


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 8, 2014)

Shoot nudes and boudoir


----------



## willis (Jun 8, 2014)

I found out the same, but I switched to macro photography now and been taking a ton of those now. Gonna change to landscape back when I got bored with macros. 8)


----------



## brad-man (Jun 8, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Shoot nudes and boudoir



Hit or miss. Entirely dependent on the clientele


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 8, 2014)

I hit that wall every now and again. The key is to keep finding something new to do. So, I'll bounce back and forth between shooting my kids and their friends, to flowers growing in my wife's garden, to stars and the moon, or table tennis tournaments. I also joined a local photography club where they have lots of ideas and locations for photos. Sometimes I'll go to a local pond or lake and shoot wildlife.

There's so much to do and so much to learn with photography, there's always a new trick to learn or a new lens to try out. I've found that when I keep up the variety, it's always fresh and fun. Meeting other people with similar interests and bouncing ideas off of each other is another great way to keep things interesting.


----------



## Rui Brito (Jun 8, 2014)

Get an MP-E 65. Seriously. So different from anything else and challenging that will keep you busy. Even at home.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Jun 8, 2014)

I think you're finding out where your true passions lie. I have hit the same wall, so to speak, with portrait photography on numerous occasions. I lose interest, my creativity goes down. In the end, what happens is I just forget about it for a couple of months, and then I will encounter some trigger, whether it be an amazing portrait photograph or a proposal for a certain photograph, that gets me back into it with full interest. I've learned that I really like portrait photography, but it is not my true passion. Conversely, landscape photography is my true passion, and there has not been one period in the last decade where I did not feel like going out. The only reason I don't go out every day is because of the obvious life obligations we have, be it work, family, or other necessities. 

It's okay that you're going through a lull. Embrace it. Explore other areas of photography, maybe you'll stumble upon something that you truly love once you begin doing it. Explore your other hobbies. Everyone has something they truly love doing, that will provide life long stimulation. It's just a matter of finding it. Take a break from landscape photography, just forget about it for a while. In the mean time, you might find that your true passion is macro photography, or perhaps sports photography. Perhaps it's not photography related at all!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jun 8, 2014)

Ditto. I'm sorta going through the same thing. After several years, I'm grabbing the camera a bit less. I can relate and I agree with what others are saying. Embrace it. Take a break, slow down or try other types of photography. Find other inspiration, etc. Some folks are motivated by more/different/new equipment. Some by seeing their own or others' work.

Whatever the case, don't assume all is lost. You're just getting a little bored or burned out. I think things will be fine down the road.

Rusty


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 9, 2014)

Mix and match techniques... incorporate landscape photography with second shutter flash portraiture. Make an effort to go out during the golden hour... and take joy in your hits and in your misses because knowing why you screwed up will give you knowledge for the next time.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for your replies everybody; some useful tips there. My concern is that this seems to be a very prolonged 'writer's block'. Perhaps focussing on another genre is a good idea - macro has been mentioned a couple of times and I've got the gear.

jdramirez - I like your sentiment (and the portraiture idea). It's not so much about screwing up, more a total loss of creativity/inspiration.

I like tiger82's suggestion, though the "I do it for the art" excuse wouldn't get passed my girlfriend!

If anyone else has been hit with something similar, please continue to post your solutions.

Thanks again all!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 9, 2014)

i've had the same thing

i found just leaving camera gear at home go out without it looks at stuff
eventually you will start to think i wish i brought my camera, then you will start taking pictures with your phone

once that happens you will know you are starting to get back in the groove then just pack light if you do take the camera 
so it doesnt make the whole activity a mission.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 9, 2014)

I think we've all been there and I echo the suggestions to shoot something else. If you shoot landscapes, try shooting something completely different, even if it's not something you're passionate about. Try macro, product photography, cars, architecture, portraits, etc. What will happen is that you'll learn some new skills and they you'll be dying to try them out with landscapes. 

Buying some good photography books can help as well. I have some Ansel Adams books that inspire me, and _Genesis _by Sebastiao Salgado is one I treated myself to last year. It's a stunning book and one that will inspire just about anyone.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I think we've all been there and I echo the suggestions to shoot something else. If you shoot landscapes, try shooting something completely different, even if it's not something you're passionate about. Try macro, product photography, cars, architecture, portraits, etc. What will happen is that you'll learn some new skills and they you'll be dying to try them out with landscapes.
> 
> Buying some good photography books can help as well. I have some Ansel Adams books that inspire me, and _Genesis _by Sebastiao Salgado is one I treated myself to last year. It's a stunning book and one that will inspire just about anyone.



Also... there is a book I liked... imagine by jonah leher... It discusses where creativity stems from in the brain and good ways to foster it... having said that... I'm not sure landscape photography lends itself to creativity.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm not sure landscape photography lends itself to creativity.


Oh, JD, you didn't really say that did you? I think that landscape and nature photography in general require the most creativity. You are presented with a fixed set of objects and conditions and you must use your creativity to take a good shot. If composition is "the strongest way of seeing" then choosing the right lens, finding the right location and choosing the right time, height, angle, filters, and shutter speed are all _creative _choices required to achieve the best shot. At least that's how I see it, but maybe I've misinterpreted your comments  

In terms of resources like you mentioned - I really like the Creative Whack Pack & Innovative Whack Pack (of cards) by Roger von Oech.


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 9, 2014)

This happened to me some years back when I started using zoom lenses. Photography became boring ... and heavy. I switched back to primes ... and the magic returned.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure landscape photography lends itself to creativity.
> ...



It was kinda a joke... And like mini of my jokes it wasn't very funny.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 10, 2014)

It happens to us all.

I haven't picked my camera up for a while and I just got a new lens!

I think, try a different type of photography? 

Introspection, find out what the block it?

Maybe get with a photography club?

sek



DigglerDawg said:


> Hi all. I'm ashamed to be mentioning this but I really need some helpful advice please...
> 
> I've considered myself a decent landscape photographer for many years, the subject has always excited me and I've always been able to pull a good shot out of the bag even when scenery and conditions don't play- ball.
> 
> ...


----------



## knkedlaya (Jun 10, 2014)

Same experience here as well. I try these things:
1. Never worry about the phase... let it pass through, and it will...
2. Play with kids, teach them how to use camera, see from their point of view...
3. Do something totally new ex - Extreme macro, watch someone else's work or even learn the algorithms used in sensor
4. Go with photography buddies, but do not carry camera, be their assistant. You will start seeing the opportunities!!!
5. Learn new tricks in photoshop
6. Visit new places if possible...

Wish you all the best!!!

Naveena


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. This happens to all of us. Nice to talk about photographic and creative struggles rather than lens sharpness.

I think you need an assignment; something very specific to strive for. If nothing is freely "coming at you" then you need to pursue something concretely presented to you. The creative process involves a lot of "push and coast". You wrestle and exert, then take a breather, and often it comes to you. Takes work.

I'll give you an assignment (I need one too and have felt in the same shoes as you, so I'll take up the challenge too). There's lots of them online, or you can assign yourself something up front.

*Parameters:*
First, if you have a prime lens, use only that. If only zooms, then pick a single focal length (ie. 18mm on your 18-55, or 200 on your 70-200 etc). Limit yourself. Contain the options. Simplify the technical variables and make this about "seeing" things through a specific viewpoint and framing.
Secondly, limit yourself to only 3 shots (frames). Digital makes us sloppy and impatient. Spend a lot more time looking, be judicious, and then only shoot if it's really compelling, even if it takes a week of looking.
Third, use a tripod if you've got it. Not to limit camera shake, but to encourage attentiveness, to make us look longer and harder at a subject.

*Assignment:*
You feel dry creatively. So do I! Let's play into that. Find and shoot a photo that says "tired". Can be anything, large or small, inside or outside, living or inorganic, fast slow, colourful, grey, literal or abstract, city or nature. But it has to say "tired".

If you've got a shot you're proud of and want to keep going, then do a series on "tired". That could be very enriching. But don't shoot any frames unless you are ready to.

Ready, set...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 19, 2014)

One of the many advantages of not being a pro photographer is that you can take breaks. Don't worry about it. Just because you like photography, does not mean you have to do photography all the time. Perhaps your brain is telling you to take a break.. listen to it. ;D

If you try to force your way through these blocks, it becomes like work and can actually make the problem worse. Put the camera down (or in many cases keep it on the shelf) and do non-photography stuff that you like. When it is time to get back into photography, it will become apparent. 

In my over half a century on this rock, I have never had an interest/hobby/avocation where I did not need some break at some time. I think it is rather healthy to take breaks. 

Don't sweat it. It is rarely a terminal condition. 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> One of the many advantages of not being a pro photographer is that you can take breaks. Don't worry about it. Just because you like photography, does not mean you have to do photography all the time. Perhaps your brain is telling you to take a break.. listen to it. ;D
> 
> If you try to force your way through these blocks, it becomes like work and can actually make the problem worse. Put the camera down (or in many cases keep it on the shelf) and do non-photography stuff that you like. When it is time to get back into photography, it will become apparent.
> 
> ...


Great advice from Acutance, and I'll add that sometimes if I don't let myself shoot for some specified period (week, month) it makes me so frustrated that I'm dying to shoot once the time is up! The forbidden fruit is always the sweetest


----------



## skoobey (Jun 23, 2014)

How constant is your weather? You want to be out there on great spots whenever weather is doing something extraordinary.

Animal migrations!



What is going, IMHO, is that you are trying to make a moment that you already captured even more perfect somehow. That's forcing it.

Instead, find yourself at the same spot, at the different light. See things in a different light. Different time of day, different weather, different crowd. 

Shoot form a different perspective! From the side! From above! From bellow! One of my favorite shots is my friends picture where he captured dolphins from above (he climbed the mast), together with the ship and his girlfriend sunbathing. Postcard worthy (I knew he had it online, I just cant google it right).

Also, maybe you're on the right path and everything is great, you just can't realize it because you need a break.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

We all eventually enter a phase of falling flat. What really really really helps me is the times when the creativity is flowing and I sketch ideas into a book of Photos I'd like to make eventually. Conceptual, abstract, or frames I'd like to use on clients when they arrive.

I'll pull out a page from there and go make that photo. Afterwards, I discover I make more ideas from the shoot afterwards and start thinking of crazy shots I couldn't pull off at the moment due to lack of money, time, or competence. I then draw those crazy ideas down until I know I can achieve them.

An example is this photo. I had this idea sitting in my sketch book but didn't have any client who wanted to try it and got run down with boring standard safe stuff like headshots and studio work. Eventually, a HS senior wanted an edgy photo and she loved the idea. I liked the outcome and it recharged my creative battery and I came up with four more photo ideas from finishing that one.

I'm not sure if this applies as much to landscapes but perhaps if you keep visiting a certain spot over and over again, you could imagine when would be the best time to get the REAL photo you want from that spot.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

there have been some absolutely awesome replies here, practical suggestions and moral support. Thank you all for taking the time to offer your thoughts, I appreciate it greatly. I need to go back and re-read what you've all said to ensure I've not missed anything. I notice this thread has made the front page list so maybe more people have some golden advice to share! 

I'll post back here once I've managed to create something worthy of the advice. I'd also love to see anybody else's images that were the result of the advice posted in this thread.

thanks again, wonderful people!


----------



## Vikmnilu (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,

as many others have suggested, just try something new. Something you have never tried before, new technique, composition, subject, new use of your equipment....

Also: 
Read! There are thousands of very good photographers out there who are telling new ways to use flash, a lens, some slow speed photography (which I find VERY interesting)... there are thousands of things that we have not tried yet. But don't copy! Try to be creative.

Once I read that each photographer's style is a very personal view, created during years of personal time, interests and also influenced by others.... Your personal style will come after so many years of trying and practicing. In Helsinki, the bus routes are quite particular: most of them start near the central station, in the Railway Square, afterwards the buses separate after having shared a common route for some time (this varies). 
As a photographer ,you always will get into a bus in the Railway Square, then you'll share some route with others fellow photographers that may or may not get out to follow another route in another bus. Everyone will get out at the end in their very personal last stop. You and the influences you get will decide which one it is! I am still traveling, may continue in this bus for some time or may try another one...

Good luck!!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Sincerely. Not being flippant.

Stay off the Web for 30 days. Stop watching TV for 30 days. Get out for quiet walks, with or without your camera. Try hard to get out to some nature trails or even just the best city park around.

Do something generous and completely selfless, perhaps even anonymously, for a few people each week.

Unplugging will definitely refresh the soul and creativity.

Cheers!


----------



## Zv (Jun 23, 2014)

This must be the photographer equivalent of what writers experience. I think it comes and goes but usually not for long periods. I get like that where everything looks total [email protected][email protected]$ but then I go on holiday and shoot loads of amazing shots. Any kind of change seems to spark the creativity and you start seeing more opportunities. 

Give yourself a project like - only shoot green objects for a day or something fun like that. 

If I was on a small island I'd prob shoot the same location but in different conditions to see how it looks. You've prob already done that eh? Try some environmental portraits? You must know some great locations and you know the best times to shoot, you could get some epic shots. Sometimes I feel a good landscape shot just needs a subject to pose to make it perfect.


----------



## docsmith (Jun 23, 2014)

Most has already been said, but a few more thoughts. Create a photo bucket list. Not only things you want to shoot but also styles and techniques for shooting. I've heard of people limiting themselves to a single prime lens, say a 50 mm, and walking about to see only through that perspective. Also, I tend to get inspiration looking at others photos. I use CR, TDP, and Flickr for that. Enter some contests, not one where everyone gets a blue ribbon, but competitive ones. I like to hear what others like/dislike about my photos. Often we see different things.

But, all said, if you truly love it, set it down, and you will come back to it with renewed vigor.


----------

